
Show HN: Record your prototype and app with device frame overlay - gaddafirusli
http://overframe.xyz
======
gaddafirusli
TLDR: I build a Mac app that lets you overlay a phone frame on top on your app
or prototype, then record the screen around it.

Hey everyone! I always record my app in the iOS Simulator and prototypes that
I made in Principle and InVision Studio. But I don’t know how to put those
videos inside a nice phone mockup to share them on Twitter, Dribbble, etc. I
probably need Adobe After Effects or some kind of video editing tool for that.
I figured it should be easy enough to build an app for that, so I did. Do
check it out!

